# Help = Dark Chronicle



## kyektulu (Jan 18, 2006)

*Is anyone else playing this game?

If so I really need your help as im totally stuck.
I am on chapter 2 at the rainbow pool, to get the boss to emerge I need to open/use some item but I dont know which one, I have tried everything and was given no clue to what it is.

Please help if you can.*


----------



## McMurphy (Jan 18, 2006)

Just to clarify, do you mean "Dark Chronicle" as the surname for the second Dark Cloud game on PS2?


----------



## kyektulu (Jan 18, 2006)

*Its definetly Dark Chronicle McMurphy. 
*


----------



## cornelius (Jan 19, 2006)

only played the demo from the first dark cloud. I loved, but can't find the game aymore...


----------



## kyektulu (Jan 19, 2006)

*Mcmurphy im sorry your right!!!

It IS **Dark Cloud, I got confused as 'Dark Chronicle' is the european name! 

Can you help?

*


----------



## kyektulu (Jan 19, 2006)

*I have finally found what I need online!

 Apparently I need the 'LAFRESCA' seed, I hope I have it, im unsure...

 I check and play soon.   *


----------



## McMurphy (Jan 20, 2006)

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *I have finally found what I need online!
> 
> Apparently I need the 'LAFRESCA' seed, I hope I have it, im unsure...
> 
> I check and play soon.   *



Good luck. 

I did some quick searches on the game in hopes that I could track down what you needed, but, given that I have yet to play the game, I was a bit confused with the results.

What I did notice during the search, however, was that the game in question has really got some outstanding reviews!  At gamespot.com, it was one of the very few role playing Playstation 2 games to get a 9.0 rating or higher (out of a perfect ten).

If you get the time, let us know what you think of the game after you do some butt kicking because I wouldn't mind picking it up sometime.


----------



## kyektulu (Jan 22, 2006)

*McMurphy I REALLY reccomend you get this game, it is hot!

 Very good, typical cheesily charecters and excellent sub games, there is always something to do.
 I have been playing it for 36 hours and still im only on the third chapter!
I couldnt reccomend it more.

*


----------



## Elyssandrel (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm playing this game too.
Pretty cutesy but very fun.
I'm not as far as you yet Kye.


----------



## cornelius (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm thinking about buying it on e-bay, but the fact I have absolutely zero experience on buying stuff through the net, I guess i'll have to extend my research. I would love to have the first game, I played a demo and although the graphics were a bit childish, the gameplay made up for it by far.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jan 31, 2006)

I've played it & enjoyed it to begin with, but it just got too repetitive for me and I got tired of going into dungeon after dungeon.
Good game, but needs some variety - same with Jade Cocoon, which I also enjoyed but suffered from the same flaw.


----------



## kyektulu (Jan 31, 2006)

*That really is the only drawback, the cheesyness, but I come to expect this with Japenese games, that and the children for charectwers(see game rants)

I am getting to the repetative stage now, but I will keep on going, I dont want to give up just yet.
I put down Shadow Hearts 2 and now its been that long sonce I played it I have lost my thread and have to start again!
*


----------



## Foxtale (Feb 2, 2006)

Well the fact that you can customise your towns makes it awesome. I'm up to the very end now with the ultimate sword (there are two, I got the sleek one), the ultimate rapid fire gun (also an ultimate laser and grenade launcher), the sub-ultimate hammer (also there's a wrench), the sub-ultimate magic (5 star one, not heart), the ultimate robot, and a dragon which finally evolved. Also, Heim Rada is a two story town with archways and stairs and all sorts of cool things.

Best RPG game I have ever played. But bloody hell does it take a while to get the dragon to evolve, and don't even bother with her other morphs, they all suck.


----------



## kyektulu (Feb 12, 2006)

*Thanks for the hint Foxtale, I havnt been on the game much this week but I am so looking forward to getting the dragon morph.

 Ps this sites walkthrough is very good, check it out maybe there is something you have missed?
* 

http://ps2.ign.com/objects/481/481952.html


----------



## Foxtale (Feb 20, 2006)

Ah, the only thing you need a walkthrough in this game is the last level with the garden. Without a diagram it's next to impossible to do.

The dragon is great, but a total waste of time. It's... nearly impossible to level up. And the only reason you can TRY with the dragon is that it moves fast and freezes them when it hits them with a ranged weapon.


----------



## kyektulu (Apr 10, 2006)

*Need a little more help on this game.

How do I get the 'monster badges' for Monica to transform?

I havnt played the game for quite awhile as I have been very busy and I have seen something about a 'gift capsule'.
I have tried putting random things inside and throwing them to a enemy to no avail.


Plus, I need the golden egg thing so I can give Parn the Golden paint so I can get him to move into Balence Valley.
It did not appear for me in the future in Sindain, what do I need to do 4 it 2 appear?... Help please..... *


----------



## max5522 (Oct 23, 2006)

kyektulu said:


> *McMurphy I REALLY reccomend you get this game, it is hot!*
> 
> *Very good, typical cheesily charecters and excellent sub games, there is always something to do.*
> *I have been playing it for 36 hours and still im only on the third chapter!*
> *I couldnt reccomend it more.*


im on the third chapter to i just cant get preist bruno to come i cant do his candle thing


----------



## warning (Nov 11, 2006)

Where u find this for the pool in rainbow???? i am stuck here too plz help Me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ThX!!!


----------



## Stugerius (Mar 7, 2007)

*i can help you!
go to sindain, pres the select button to the georama menu.
there see you analyse. go to the button (on the screen) analyse and take a look there.
there see you some quest. do that.
when you compleet a quest see you when you go in max or monica to sindain (not georama menu) an message whith"there is somthing change in the future"
The future is the red simbol in sindain.
when you see an huge tree in the future than you must talk with him.
I come from the netherlands but i have try to speak good english.
Good luck.
greets Stugerius
*


----------



## Stugerius (Mar 24, 2007)

i'm by the sun chambre and what is the master true name?


----------



## crawller (Jul 16, 2007)

how do i get the badge that transforms me into a Himarra????


----------



## duartRabbit (Sep 16, 2007)

*Response: Help = Dark Chronicle*



crawller said:


> how do i get the badge that transforms me into a Himarra????


 

 I've been reading your comment about the Himarra Badge (also known as the Flora Badge) and I can help you on that! The Flora Badge is supposedely Monica's first monster badge and it can only be obtained from the Tailor Shop inside Jurak's nose. If you don't have the Tailor Shop in the future, you can use the Carpenterion, by pressing the SELECT button. Next, press the TRIANGLE button to open the Georama menu. All you have to do is to build a Straw House and two Pot Torches. The Straw House is for Adel (Max's house maid). Convince Adel to reside in the Straw House and place two Pot Torches near the door. After that, paint the Straw House's walls with black paint, so you can know this is Adel's house. Build a shed and place it next to Adel's straw house. Now, you should have changed the future enough.
 Go to the Red Time Gate. Jurak tells you that his store is now open. That's the Tailor Shop! Inside, talk to that little elf, and you can buy a Flora Badge. It costs 500 Gilda. After that, return to the Blue Time Gate. Go to the first floor called 'Frightening Forest' in Rainbow Butterfly Wood. Transform Monica into a Himarra and talk to any Himarra. He'll give you the Sundrops you need to make the Lafrescia grow.


----------



## duartRabbit (Sep 16, 2007)

Stugerius said:


> i'm by the sun chambre and what is the master true name?


 
"Listen well. If you wish to see my master, you must first speak his true name!"

Sirus

"That is correct! You may pass."


----------



## duartRabbit (Sep 16, 2007)

Foxtale said:


> Well the fact that you can customise your towns makes it awesome. I'm up to the very end now with the ultimate sword (there are two, I got the sleek one), the ultimate rapid fire gun (also an ultimate laser and grenade launcher), the sub-ultimate hammer (also there's a wrench), the sub-ultimate magic (5 star one, not heart), the ultimate robot, and a dragon which finally evolved. Also, Heim Rada is a two story town with archways and stairs and all sorts of cool things.
> 
> Best RPG game I have ever played. But bloody hell does it take a while to get the dragon to evolve, and don't even bother with her other morphs, they all suck.


 

Have you reached MOON FLOWER PALACE yet ?


----------



## duartRabbit (Sep 16, 2007)

Foxtale said:


> Ah, the only thing you need a walkthrough in this game is the last level with the garden. Without a diagram it's next to impossible to do.
> 
> The dragon is great, but a total waste of time. It's... nearly impossible to level up. And the only reason you can TRY with the dragon is that it moves fast and freezes them when it hits them with a ranged weapon.


 
 Not quite! When I first played this video-game, I was able to finish the Moon Flower Palace garden, just by looking at the pictures. And if the problem is materials for constructions, you can buy them from Conda, leader of the Firbits.


----------



## duartRabbit (Sep 16, 2007)

Stugerius said:


> *i can help you!*
> *go to sindain, pres the select button to the georama menu.*
> *there see you analyse. go to the button (on the screen) analyse and take a look there.*
> *there see you some quest. do that.*
> ...


 

 That thing you call "red symbol" is the RED TIME GATE.


----------



## duartRabbit (Sep 17, 2007)

kyektulu said:


> *Need a little more help on this game.*
> 
> *How do I get the 'monster badges' for Monica to transform?*
> 
> ...


----------



## trixykitty (Oct 11, 2007)

hey im also up 2 the part at the lake with the butterfly but i do not know wea to get the seed and the other thing from could someone plese tell me wea to find them tanks


----------



## duartRabbit (Nov 9, 2007)

trixykitty said:


> hey im also up 2 the part at the lake with the butterfly but i do not know wea to get the seed and the other thing from could someone plese tell me wea to find them tanks


 

 First, you need to ressurrect Jurak, the great Elder of Sindain forest. Collect all of the GeoStones scattered inside the Rainbow Butterfly Wood. When you collect all of those you can catch, return to the surface. Go to the Sindain ground and use the Carpenterion by pressig the *SELECT* button. Then, go the "Georama Menu", by pressing the *triangle* button. Check the "Analisys" bar. You need to fulfill the conditions written there. Make sure you have Georama materials like the Rolling Logs, the Sturdy Cloth, the Glass Material, the Forest Dew and the Earth Element.
 If you don't have enough materials, you can either find them inside the treasure chests or you can buy the materials from Conda, who's waiting for you in the last car of the train.


----------



## Jack0Lantern (Jun 24, 2008)

duartRabbit said:


> "Listen well. If you wish to see my master, you must first speak his true name!"
> 
> Sirus
> 
> "That is correct! You may pass."




Do you know the EXACT quote of what it says when you give an incorrect answer? It's very important for me to know as soon as possible...   thanks a lot!


----------

